# Filter with 2 mid level strainers?



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

So I have a Marineland 350 bio wheel filter. It currently has a mid strainer on extension tube. I bought another extension tube in efforts of lowering my bottom strainer but it won't fit unless I put another mid strainer on. So this filter will potentially have from top to bottom. Tube -- mid strainer -- tube -- midstrainer-- tube -- bottom strainer. Would the extra mid strainer effect the "sucking power"? Thanks.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I looked on the parts list and see no mid level strainer listed. The drawing shows a tube with an enlarged end which I presume
fits over the end of the downward facing pick-up tube ? What configuration do you actually have ? A picture in the gallery would
greatly help/w this but later someone who has this filter will respond to assist you/w this.
What I'm thinking is that you can order some clear tubing from this link and hopefully guess at what size would be just over
the diameter of the pick-up tube. You could then make an extension by buying an "O" ring from say Loew's(any hardware)
and cut off a small part of the end of the pick-up tube. Use the O ring(s) to seal where you put the new piece of tube in
the middle of the pick-up tube. Using two O rings in each end spaced about 3/4" apart from each other will keep the 
tube straight.
Lees Thinwall Rigid Tubing - Clear Aquarium Plumbing Parts
And I wouldn't at all take it personal if you choose to wait till someone says they know where to buy a part already designed
to do this without all this mess...LOL...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's the strainer I think(I have one in my attick).They have an moving cover to adjust how much is sucked up.You could have it open and sucking alot or closed and sucking none.
Ray these are squarish(rectangular ) pick up tubes(another way they make sure THEY get your money.)
Amazon.com: Marineland (Aquaria)AMLPR10340 100-200 Mid Level Strainer Filter Parts for Aquarium: Pet Supplies


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

if anything i can get the strainer and close it if need be. Would i be able to see if its enough pressure by seeing my bio wheel turning. There are times when it doesnt turn for a while then i change my filters and it starts turning again. Normally about 2-3 weeks.. is this normal?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Where the water is drawn from should have no impact on the bio wheel as it is turned by the waterflow from the filter output.It slows down due to filter pads being clogged and slowing the flow I would guess.Just rinse them out in old tank water more often and the wheel should spin better.The wheel is really overated as most of the beneficial bacteria is on your pads and filter body itself.


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

How often should i have to rinse the pads in the aquarium and/or replace them?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Rinsing them is best as you won't lose the beneficial bacteria(must be rinsed in old tank water from waterchange).This way you don't need to buy new onesand lose the BB.Rinse them whenever the filter slows down.I believe you have 2 hobs so you could do one one week and the other the next and be super safe about your BB.I realize this means changing water every week but you really should be anyways.Your fish will love you for it!Make sure you dechlorinate and try to get replacement water as close to tank temp as possible and you should have smooth sailing!


----------



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I currently do water changes once a week currently. Ill start doing one filter rinse in my aquarium then the other week after. My concern is that how long should it be before I throw away my filter and get another one?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No need to throw them out till they fall apart.Nothing good in new filters!If the pads you use have carbon inbetween two layers just cut the top open and dump the carbon in garbage as it will release what it absorbs in time.If your doing regular water changes you don't carbon anyways.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Here's the strainer I think(I have one in my attick).They have an moving cover to adjust how much is sucked up.You could have it open and sucking alot or closed and sucking none.
> Ray these are squarish(rectangular ) pick up tubes(another way they make sure THEY get your money.)
> Amazon.com: Marineland (Aquaria)AMLPR10340 100-200 Mid Level Strainer Filter Parts for Aquarium: Pet Supplies


Want to get a good laugh...clic the drop down list of options on this.
Aquarium Filters BIO-Wheel Filter Saltwater Filter Freshwater Filter | Marineland
Since he said 350 and not 350B...when I looked and didn't see the pink box saying 350B out of stock...I looked back at the first page
where they list all the filters and saw the one marked 350 and thought it was that one. It has a Adobe Reader parts list and that was where I got
the shape of the tube from. This is the first page.
Buy Aquarium Filters Protein Skimmers | Marineland
Glad you had one of those filters and knew what he was talking about from experience. What's that expression...my bad...LOL...


----------

